# First Whole Hog (Q-View)



## bigtrain74 (Jun 24, 2013)

My father (UncleBubbas BBQ) and I decided to roast a pig for my daughters birthday party.

This adventure was a few weeks in the making.

Had to dig the earth to make sure the pit was nice and level.













Yard 3.jpg



__ bigtrain74
__ Jun 24, 2013


















Yard 4.jpg



__ bigtrain74
__ Jun 24, 2013






Cinder blocks anyone?













Trunk.jpg



__ bigtrain74
__ Jun 24, 2013






Cinder blocks, $48.   New suspension in the van, $500.

Having your own BBQ pit in your back yard... PRICELESS!













Pit 1.jpg



__ bigtrain74
__ Jun 24, 2013






Dear ole' dad hooked up the rack made out of rebar. 













Pit2.jpg



__ bigtrain74
__ Jun 24, 2013






The guest of honor awaits his fate... Injected and trimmed.













Cooler.jpg



__ bigtrain74
__ Jun 24, 2013






7:30 am we kick the tires and light the fires!













Fire2.jpg



__ bigtrain74
__ Jun 24, 2013


















Fire4.jpg



__ bigtrain74
__ Jun 24, 2013






We ended up going through 4 bags of charcoal. Not to mention the 

delicious cherry and maple wood we threw in there every 20 mins.













Fire5.jpg



__ bigtrain74
__ Jun 24, 2013






We rubbed her down ever so gently with a sweet and spicy rub and some vegetable oil.

64 pounds dressed.













PigNRub.jpg



__ bigtrain74
__ Jun 24, 2013






Added the beast to the pit skin side down to ensure proper cooking. About 9:00am

Don't mind the shotgun shells on the ends of the rebar.

Just an easy way to hold the racks when they get a bit too warm.













PigOnPit.jpg



__ bigtrain74
__ Jun 24, 2013






Ply wood sheet to cover the top and the ends

A great and inexpensive way to seal in the smoke and heat.













Closed.jpg



__ bigtrain74
__ Jun 24, 2013






We had a consistent temp of around 300 degrees.

About 2/3 of the way done...

 













Pig2.jpg



__ bigtrain74
__ Jun 24, 2013






The finished product. Hams around 185 degrees. Took it off and wrapped in foil. 

Sorry to pics of the chopped pork. Damn scavengers!













Pig Done.jpg



__ bigtrain74
__ Jun 24, 2013






My father and I... A job well done!













Pops.jpg



__ bigtrain74
__ Jun 24, 2013






It was the best pork I have had by far!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 24, 2013)

Nice Job, Big Train!!!

Beautiful Mahogany Piggy!!

Looks Awesome!!!

Bear


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks Bear! I was such a blast to do! I can't wait to do it again.


----------



## turnandburn (Jun 24, 2013)

thats the ultimate setup..and cant beat time with dad, i used to do stuff like this with my dad all the time. digging pits, butchering animals, raising em and such and of course eatin em..lol. the hog looks amazing. beautiful color, i can only imagine the taste. thanks for sharing.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 24, 2013)

That little piggy looks fantastic! Great project for you and Dad too!


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks Husker!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 24, 2013)

Good job, looks really good.  How many did you feed?

Tom


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks T. I bought it planning on for 50 including kids. I had plenty left over though!


----------



## va_connoisseur (Jun 24, 2013)

Looks great. What did you inject piggy with?


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks, the injection was Apple Cider Vinegar, Apple Juice, and the pork rub. 

The mopping sauce was Apple Cider Vinegar, Water, Turbinado Sugar, and Pork Rub.


----------



## lrlangley89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Whole hog smoking is definitely on my bucket list. That looks crazy good man


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jun 25, 2013)

Yes, I can now cross it off mine! But that does not mean I will not do one again.


----------



## mike johnson (Jun 25, 2013)

Looks amazing for your first pig roast. Very well done and I love the simplicity of the pit.


----------



## seenred (Jun 25, 2013)

That looks outstanding, BT!  Beautiful color...Very nicely done!

Red


----------



## mike johnson (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh yeah I forgot to ask. What was your total cooking time? Did you chart it by any chance?


----------



## themule69 (Jun 25, 2013)

Looks great. Nice color. Nice build also.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jun 25, 2013)

Mike Johnson said:


> Oh yeah I forgot to ask. What was your total cooking time? Did you chart it by any chance?


With all the beer I had, I think I remember it being between 6.5 - 7 hours of total cook time. It flew by!


----------



## smoke happens (Jun 25, 2013)

Nice job! Did you get the plans from the the 3 Guys Miami site? I've done a few hogs that same way you did and they turn out awesome every time. Looks intimidating but it is really very easy to do. Nice work!!!


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jun 25, 2013)

Smoke Happens said:


> Nice job! Did you get the plans from the the 3 Guys Miami site? I've done a few hogs that same way you did and they turn out awesome every time. Looks intimidating but it is really very easy to do. Nice work!!!


I have seen it done by a few people. Not too sure if it was the 3 guys or not though. I knew this would be the most cost effective way of doing it. Especially if a cinder block ends up cracking, for $1.47 you just throw a new one in there. It's a no brainer. It's not the prettiest thing in my yard but I put out some good food.


----------



## smoke happens (Jun 25, 2013)

They work great. I keep mine stacked up on the side of the house and just pull it out when I need it. I line the bottom of the pit and the inside of the first two rows of cinders with foil is the only difference. Can be transported to other locations that way, which makes it nice. Again, very nice work.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 25, 2013)

Very nice Cook! I love the simplicity of the pit!


----------



## redwood carlos (Jun 25, 2013)

Really good looking pig. I would love to do this some time.


----------



## duckstruck (Jun 25, 2013)

Looks Great! That is one thing I've got to try, a whole hog.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jun 25, 2013)

duckstruck said:


> Looks Great! That is one thing I've got to try, a whole hog.


Hey Duck, thanks a lot. Where in CT are you?


----------



## disco (Jun 26, 2013)

What a great project! Thanks for posting!

Disco


----------



## erdunham (Jun 26, 2013)

That's some pig  !!!! Great job father and son.... I would like to try that this summer for the family....


----------



## dougmays (Jun 26, 2013)

amazing color on that guy! great job!


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Jun 26, 2013)

Nice Pics JR...we actually pulled it off!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jun 26, 2013)

That is a fantastic looking porker there BT!

Nicely done and great q-view too.

I love father-son projects.  Didn't get a chance for many of those growing up but I'm making sure my boys do!  Kudos to you and your dad!!!!

Bill


----------



## sirwill (Jun 26, 2013)

How did you control the temperature,  and if it is not a secret what was your dry rub mix?


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jun 27, 2013)

sirwill said:


> How did you control the temperature,  and if it is not a secret what was your dry rub mix?


We controlled the temp with the plywood. We kept it all sealed up most of the time and stuck a probe thermometer in the plywood on the top pieces. 

My dry rub was the average but made sure it was extra sweet with the turbinado sugar. That also helped with the nice color.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jun 27, 2013)

UncleBubbas BBQ said:


> Nice Pics JR...we actually pulled it off!


Like there was any doubt pop?


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks Bill, always enjoyable spending time with my kids


----------



## bratrules (Jun 27, 2013)

Great job!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  man i got to give that a try!!!!!!!


----------



## foamheart (Jun 27, 2013)

Thats really cool, its a shame as kids we can't be as smart as we think we are. All I wanted was to get out in the world away from the pigs and chickens and garden and mechanic and etc etc..... then ya wake up one day are realize you want to go and do all that stuff. Then you have to try and remember what you were shown.

Nice smoke on that pig, good to cook with the family.

I am thinking about trying some cracklin when it cools off just to see if I remember how. Pop loves 'em, I can't eat 'em with store bought teeth. Hope he'll enjoy it though.

Looks like a great job guys.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jun 28, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> Thats really cool, its a shame as kids we can't be as smart as we think we are. All I wanted was to get out in the world away from the pigs and chickens and garden and mechanic and etc etc..... then ya wake up one day are realize you want to go and do all that stuff. Then you have to try and remember what you were shown.
> 
> Nice smoke on that pig, good to cook with the family.
> 
> ...



You said it all foamheart! Thank you


----------



## matthew stark (Jun 29, 2013)

So awesome! Now you've inspired me to do this with my Dad.....


----------



## sandman2 (Jun 29, 2013)

Great looking pig.  I going to try to duplicate this just as you did it.

1)  What is the size of your pit.

2)  Did you rub both sides of the pig

3)  What is the pan in the coals

Thanks for your info


----------



## spartan1967 (Jun 30, 2013)

you gents are welcome anyday to my home , I will do the lamb on the spit Greek style , you boyz do the Pig


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Jun 30, 2013)

These were done quite frequently when I was growing up.  I haven't done one or even heard of one being done in many years.  I hate the suburbs.


----------



## spartan1967 (Jun 30, 2013)

I hate the suburbs too ,cant help it being here , nevertheless excellent job on ur whole hog


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jul 1, 2013)

sandman2 said:


> Great looking pig.  I going to try to duplicate this just as you did it.
> 
> 1)  What is the size of your pit.
> 
> ...


1) The pit is 32 x 48 x  64

2) Yes, Rubbed both sides but had to score the top side as the skin is pretty thick.

3) The foil pan was just water. Which then became water and pork fat. Never had to fill it back up.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jul 1, 2013)

SPARTAN1967 said:


> I hate the suburbs too ,cant help it being here , nevertheless excellent job on ur whole hog


You live where you live. You just gotta make it happen no matter where that may be.

Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## frosty (Jul 1, 2013)

Looks like a total success!  Nothing but perfection there.  Cooking with the family, what a great thing!!!


----------



## bama bbq (Jul 1, 2013)

Reminds me of the pig pickings we did back in NC when I was in the Army. Great cook fellas. Good to see father and son BBQ-ing together as well.


----------



## warnjdutton (Jul 3, 2013)

That looks great. Bet it was a great get together. It seems to be an inexpensive way to do a whole hog. Been wanting to do one and thinking of doing so this summer. Did you turn and have the openings to two blocks above ground level entirely open for air to get in and keep fire burning the whole time or did you damper them off some? Also, did you close the open ends of the pit with block during cooking also? Where did you get that type of sugar? Thanks in advance.


----------



## lrlangley89 (Jul 3, 2013)

That sugar can be found in most big retail stores Warnjdutton. It's also called Sugar in the Raw.


----------



## warnjdutton (Jul 3, 2013)

lrlangley89 said:


> That sugar can be found in most big retail stores Warnjdutton. It's also called Sugar in the Raw.


----------



## warnjdutton (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks irLangley89.


----------



## jtnf (Jul 4, 2013)

First and last piggy party I went to was hosted by a Master Mason (the brick and mortar kind, not the secret society and silly handshakes kind!) who built a pit for the purpose, and went absolutely hog wild in doing so (pun intended.)

He had to have five grand into the thing. Poured footing, red brick construction, what looked like sandstone for cap stones on the walls, and I have no idea what as a coal bed. Storage under for charcoal and such.

He bought an electric pig rotisserie... 

When I asked him why such an elaborate setup, he said "because I could, and because I intend to use it again" like it was the most obvious answer to the dumbest question ever asked. I suppose he was right!


----------



## carolina smoker (Jul 4, 2013)

Looks awesome. How much did the hog weigh?


----------



## rps462 (Jul 6, 2013)

That's awesome! Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jul 8, 2013)

Warnjdutton said:


> That looks great. Bet it was a great get together. It seems to be an inexpensive way to do a whole hog. Been wanting to do one and thinking of doing so this summer. Did you turn and have the openings to two blocks above ground level entirely open for air to get in and keep fire burning the whole time or did you damper them off some? Also, did you close the open ends of the pit with block during cooking also? Where did you get that type of sugar? Thanks in advance.


There were 2 more boards that closed in the ends. Otherwise the temps dropped quite a bit. You will see it in the store as "Sugar In The Raw."


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jul 8, 2013)

Carolina Smoker said:


> Looks awesome. How much did the hog weigh?


64 lbs


----------

